
An Apology To My RSS Readers - But I Had To Do It | John Battelle's Search Blog - infoman
http://battellemedia.com/archives/2013/02/an-apology-to-my-rss-readers-but-i-had-to-do-it.php
======
ambirex
An interesting read (albeit a month old), but it didn't take that long for him
to turn the full feed back on -
[http://battellemedia.com/archives/2013/03/ive-turned-full-
fe...](http://battellemedia.com/archives/2013/03/ive-turned-full-feeds-back-
on.php)

------
jinushaun
I think full feeds is a waste of opportunity for content creators. I don't
visit websites that offer full feeds unless to post comments.

However, the problem with short feeds is the poor execution of most of them.
It's more complicated than a simple character count. Your RSS feed has to
entice me to visit. Your CMS has to support short RSS feeds as a native
feature or it won't work.

